# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  برنامه نویسی برای Windows Phone

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام بچه ها ... 
چطور برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز فن 8 رو شروع کنم ؟
داخل ویژوال اسادیو که نمیشه ... 
یه راهنمایی میکنید ... !

----------


## saied_hacker

اگه داخل vs نشه پس کجا میشه ؟؟؟

بعد نصب vs 2012 میری اینجا ( یا بدون نصب )
https://dev.windowsphone.com/en-us/downloadsdk
و windows phone sdk 8 رو دان می کنی و بعد به لیست پروژه های vs اضافه میشه به همین سادگی.

کتاب خوب برای شروع هم Microsoft Press ebook Programming Windows Phone 7 کتاب خوبیه و رایگانه و می تونی دانلودش کنی.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> اگه داخل vs نشه پس کجا میشه ؟؟؟
> 
> بعد نصب vs 2012 میری اینجا ( یا بدون نصب )
> https://dev.windowsphone.com/en-us/downloadsdk
> و windows phone sdk 8 رو دان می کنی و بعد به لیست پروژه های vs اضافه میشه به همین سادگی.
> 
> کتاب خوب برای شروع هم Microsoft Press ebook Programming Windows Phone 7 کتاب خوبیه و رایگانه و می تونی دانلودش کنی.


خب زبان برنامه نویسیش چیه ؟ C++‎ یا C#‎ یا ... ؟
از فریمورک استفاده میکنه ؟
برنامه نویسیش با ویندوز فرق داره ؟

----------


## saied_hacker

زبان که همچی
C++‎[native,mamaged],C#‎,F#‎,VB.NET

از .Net استفاده میکنه + xml برای دیزاین ( البته می دونم فریم ورک نیس )

چون دات نت هست کلاسها اکثرا دردسرس هست و فرقی نداره اما اگه بخای از قابلیت های خاص ویندوز فون (بلوتوث،اس ام اس،دوربین) استفاده کنی خوب مشخصا کلاسهای خاص خودشو داره

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> زبان که همچی
> C++‎[native,mamaged],C#‎,F#‎,VB.NET
> 
> از .Net استفاده میکنه + xml برای دیزاین ( البته می دونم فریم ورک نیس )
> 
> چون دات نت هست کلاسها اکثرا دردسرس هست و فرقی نداره اما اگه بخای از قابلیت های خاص ویندوز فون (بلوتوث،اس ام اس،دوربین) استفاده کنی خوب مشخصا کلاسهای خاص خودشو داره


خب C++‎ چی ؟ Win32  میشه ؟
میشه از API همین ویندوز استفاده کرد ؟
فکر نکنم فرقی داشته باشه ! (برای ویندوز 8)

----------


## Arashdn

این sdk مسخره وینفون 8 میگه لزوما باید رو کامپیوترت ویندوز 8 داشته باشی ...
نمیشه رو ویندوز 7 ، SDK وینفون8 رو بزنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## saied_hacker

رو ویندوز 7 فقط میشه نسخه windows phone sdk 7 ,7.5, 7.8 رو نصب کرد
برای وین فون 8 باید ویندوز 8 داشته باشی حتما...

----------


## Arashdn

این هر کاری میکنم واسه اینکه بتونم برنامه رو گوشیم دیباگ کنم گیر داده که باید اکانت دولوپر ثبت کنی و 99 دلار هم پیاده شی
راه بهتری نداریم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## saied_hacker

خیر هیچ راهی نیست باید گوشیتون توسط خود ماکروسافت انلاک بشه که در حال حاضر هیچ راهی نیست.
مگر اینکه یک نفر رو پبدا کنید که گوشیش رو انلاک کرده باشه و به کمک اون بیاید و کوشیتون رو انلاک کنید ( هر اکانت دولوپر امکان انلاک 2 گوشی رو میده - با کمک اکانت یه نفر دیگه گوشیتون انلاک میشه)

برای اطلاعات بیشتر از این سایت کمک بگیرید:
انجمن ویندوز فون

اینجا کسانی هستن می تونن امکان انلاک کردن رو براتون فراهم کنن ...

----------


## ali.rk

برنامه های ویندوز فون 7 توی ویندوز فون 8 بالا میاد ؟

----------


## saied_hacker

> برنامه های ویندوز فون 7 توی ویندوز فون 8 بالا میاد ؟


بله هیچ مشکلی نیست اما برعکس این قضیه امکان پذیر نیست ...  :لبخند:

----------


## نیلوفر66

برای انجمن ویندوز فون تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> این هر کاری میکنم واسه اینکه بتونم برنامه رو گوشیم دیباگ کنم گیر داده که باید اکانت دولوپر ثبت کنی و 99 دلار هم پیاده شی
> راه بهتری نداریم ؟؟؟؟


این طور نیست. اولا اکانت Developer از آبان ماه تا کنون 19 دلار شده. ثانیا، کافیه یک اکانت مایکروسافت (مثلا اکانت ایمیل در outlook.com ، hotmail.com ، msn.com و ...) داشته باشید و موقعی که میخواهد برنامه را پابلیش کنید یا دیباگ کنید یک بار با اون نام کاربری (آدرس ایمیل) و کلمه عبور لاگین کنید. خودش یک اکانت رایگان چند ماهه به شما اختصاص میده. موقعی هم که یک گوشی ویندوز فون رو به PC متصل کنید Error ای که در ویژوال استودیو میده مبنی بر اینکه گوشی باید Developer Unlock شود حاوی یک لینک به یک صفحه در سایت مایکروسافت است که نحوه انجام کار فوق رو توضیح داده. اونجا هم از همون اکانت می توانید استفاده کنید.
در ضمن اگر دانشجو یا دانش آموز باشید با طی مراحل ذکر شده در سایت DreamSpark.com می توانید به کلیه محصولات مایکروسافت دسترسی رایگان (با لایسنس کد معتبر! که خودشون در اون سایت میدن) داشته باشید. اکانت اون سایت رو اگر Validate کنید اون 19 دلار رو هم لازم نیست پرداخت کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

